# favorite/best snowboard workbench?



## nancykind (Feb 15, 2018)

brand, model, any other particulars? it would need to be at least somewhat portable or foldable. would i definitely want to buy the vices as well? i'm thinking of buying one for a christmas present. thanks for any input!


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

If you have a garage or place to wax I would just buy a quality set of vices. 

Portable benches are typically used by nordic skiers at a race venue for waxing day of the race. They're really heavy and over-priced for what you're getting. You can build something A LOT cheaper. 

I just purchased a pair of North (made by Swix) vices from Evo. They easily attach to a deck railing, workbench or table. I've been super-impressed thus far with their durability, and for keeping the board stable while scraping and brushing wax.









North Snowboard Vise


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The North Snowboard Vise is in stock now.




www.evo.com


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

zirkel said:


> If you have a garage or place to wax I would just buy a quality set of vices.
> 
> Portable benches are typically used by nordic skiers at a race venue for waxing day of the race. They're really heavy and over-priced for what you're getting. You can build something A LOT cheaper.
> 
> ...


Wonder if they would connect to a tailgate? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nancykind (Feb 15, 2018)

zirkel said:


> If you have a garage or place to wax I would just buy a quality set of vices.
> 
> Portable benches are typically used by nordic skiers at a race venue for waxing day of the race. They're really heavy and over-priced for what you're getting. You can build something A LOT cheaper.
> 
> ...


thanks for the response i'll check those out


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

zirkel said:


> If you have a garage or place to wax I would just buy a quality set of vices.
> 
> Portable benches are typically used by nordic skiers at a race venue for waxing day of the race. They're really heavy and over-priced for what you're getting. You can build something A LOT cheaper.
> 
> ...


I can speak for the North vises, as I started using them last season with my old dining table in my garage. They work great and I never had trouble with them staying on the table or wiggling around, as long as I kept the clamp adjustments tight on the table. You can get them at several online retailers or shops. 
I opted for just getting the vises vs. vises and a dedicated tuning table because of the necessity for space, cost-saving, and re-using of my old table from the bachelor days. Haha


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

I use snowboard vices attached to a folding sawhorse with a wooden shelf affixed to it for the vices to clamp to. Much cheaper than the folding tuning benches available if you are looking for a portable setup. Adjustable in height, won't tip over, and also doubles as a sawhorse  . The only drawback is the weight (steel sawhorse is made to hold serious weight -- so it is sturdy). I use this: https://www.homedepot.com/p/XDD-34-in-Adjustable-Folding-Sawhorse-SH3801/206261852


----------



## nancykind (Feb 15, 2018)

thanks, all!


----------

